# Not happy with the bench



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

I'm fine with the Afflalo replacing DJ deal. Cool with the White pickup. Don't mind letting Kleiza go. I'm ok with JR Smith moving to the starting lineup. But I'm not cool with the front office not finding somebody who can score the rock off the bench. Not sure you can expect Karl to even play Lawson much (but it could happen). I'm not sure if they are willing to use a TPE. But I don't think we are going to win championships with Joey Graham and Renaldo Balkman's firepower off the bench.
The Bobcats are supposedly shopping Raja Bell. I would think the Kings would move Nocioni. But Kroenke would have to use a TPE and add salary to do it. Talk elsewhere has actually focused on the gamble of Kenyon Martin for Elton Brand in a straight up deal.
I'd just like to win it this year. Not offense to the bench but I'd like to see the team do better.


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

i'd like to see them stay focused for longer spans, which shouldnt be a huge expectation, training camp and the first 40 games will get them in the mind frame, Chauncey and Melo will have to buck down, but nonetheless they will be better than last year's team but is it enough


----------



## ScottVdub (Jul 9, 2002)

chairman5 said:


> i'd like to see them stay focused for longer spans, which shouldnt be a huge expectation, training camp and the first 40 games will get them in the mind frame, Chauncey and Melo will have to buck down, but nonetheless they will be better than last year's team but is it enough



I disagree. I think Denver is going to take a step back this season. The Blazers should take their spot this season.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Afflalo will be starting by the beginning of the regular season. JR is too valuable off the bench. Other than replacing Kleiza with Balkman and DJ with Afflalo, their 9-man rotation will remain unchanged. At the same time, the Spurs, Mavs, Blazers, Hornets, and maybe Lakers (depending on whether you think Artest is an upgrade over Ariza) have all gotten better. With this in mind, I also expect the Nuggets to take a small step back. They will likely wind up in the 4/5 game in the first round.


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

nbanoitall said:


> I'm fine with the Afflalo replacing DJ deal. Cool with the White pickup. Don't mind letting Kleiza go. I'm ok with JR Smith moving to the starting lineup. But I'm not cool with the front office not finding somebody who can score the rock off the bench. Not sure you can expect Karl to even play Lawson much (but it could happen). I'm not sure if they are willing to use a TPE. But I don't think we are going to win championships with Joey Graham and Renaldo Balkman's firepower off the bench.
> The Bobcats are supposedly shopping Raja Bell. I would think the Kings would move Nocioni. But Kroenke would have to use a TPE and add salary to do it. Talk elsewhere has actually focused on the gamble of Kenyon Martin for Elton Brand in a straight up deal.
> I'd just like to win it this year. Not offense to the bench but I'd like to see the team do better.



Believe me your bench will be a strong cause of each of your 60 wins this season. You are looking for outside shooting from your bench when u dont need it when u have so many down-low gritty paint inspectors on your bench with "the man" NCCAA Championship winner "Ty Lawson" whom everybody slept on in the draft. 

K-Mart luv the addition of Billups last season, but K-Mart is going crazy with luv over fast-footstep Ty Lawson. u only need a young fast running SG on your bench to do his best at staying in front of Ty Lawson. I know Balkman cant wait to run with him against NBA oponents.


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

everyone from the bench looks fine

but this team does need a real post threat, elton brand is not the answer though, i'm thinking a younger player but dont know yet


----------

